# Drainage job



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, I guess i should post this here, as it is... _*sorta*_ related to masonry. Plus...I gotta lot a friends here :whistling :whistling 
Taking a couple days off at the Hurd window job and one of my regulars has been waiting for months to have me do some work on his house and I finally decided to get'er done before the ground freezes and makes my job that much harder.

Anyway, some may remember this place from a previous thread i did on a fypon door surround system and some bay window capping. 

I've done lot's of work here including pointing, exterior waterproofing, flashing, doors and various trim work. 

Moving on to the reason I'm currently here is his concern of some cracks in the 24" thick foundation wall that seemed to be getting worse. They've been in the house about 6 years and noticed a gradual worsening of an upper section of the random rubble stone foundation as you descend the stairwell to the basement. The walls appear to be parged/guaged, then finish stucco was used with a sponge float finish. Very flat, very nice job somebody did here at some point...just a few yellow stains here and there, but overall, in very good shape.

The cracks he's concerned about aren't leaking water but surely the wall board above is showing what appears to be moisture damage.

Did a visual around the interior/garage area and didn't find any structural deficiencies/cracks that startled me or anything but since it looks water related, I went outside to check on spouts, gutters and grading.

Just beyond foundation wall is the attached garage which is partially finished and the rest, garage floor/storage area. The storage area is located as you enter the double doors and is about 8 ft in depth. The rest is partitioned off into living space (sitting area). Plumbing leak is ruled out in this area. Garage slab floor sits about 4" below the top of the foundation wall.

Let me cut to the chase cause I'm starting to ramble here...Basically told him could be ground water hugging the underside of the garage slab due to clayish soil, possible expansive in nature. Might even be a swollen sole plate of some type pushing out a probable superficial chunk of foundation...I really don't know for sure :whistling

Mentioned a structural guy if it bothered that much and also mentioned some exterior conditions that could use improvement. 

Some of my exterior observations were as follows...

6"K gutter with collapsing, cheap ass gutter guard...w/3" round spouts, split at the seam due to freeze thaw conditions; an underground drainage system which appeared to be 3" and more than likely original...and clogged. 

My feeling is, lets take care of some drainage issues first, then patch the wall correctly and see what happens. He's also aware I'll have a much easier time seeing what I'm dealing with come wall board removal and once I open up that crack. 

Now to the good part...The fypon and the bay are holding up nice:thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The crack is located about 2ft to the inside left double door area. Used to be a garage, now storage and living space toward the rear.

The slab is about level with the door threshold - 4/6" below foundation rim.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I think you would be wise to try and resolve any water issues before looking at anything else.:thumbsup:

If you keep working in nice places like that your boots will last forever!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's the underground system that runs along the side garage wall that I'll be replacing first. Two spouts tie into it and will be enlarged to 4" to minimize future freeze/thaw damage. The new underground system will be 4" triple wall with overflows/vents and terminate at a lawn popper/crushed stone drainage bed. Current pipe runs to the street and so, potential icing is an issue.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, who chocked my truck with an ep henry :laughing: That's a good one for the "you know your a mason thread" :lol:

Don't worry pal, those boots are taking a beating


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

some more...:whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Why is it I do a job like this when I get new boots anyway 

Damn, I just sprayed these with some Himalaya bees wax too :laughing:

Like my new glovies :thumbup: still didn't save me from smashing my finger today :no:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Check out the chit i tore out...

Wrapped a tea bag of 3/4 stone about the last six ft, marked the trench and backfilled.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Very neat and professional SS..good job.:thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Like I said, marked the trench, backfilled and could hardly tell I was there :thumbup:

Next step was to increase downspouts from 3" round to 4". I also properly increased the gutter drops to 4" and r/r all the chepo gutter gaurd using plygems leaf relief.

Job turned out pretty nice and the owner was thrilled that I tooks pics and showed him exactly what was going on.

Next phase...interior patchwork to the foundation I have scheduled for colder weather.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

cont...Owner couldn't believe his fairly new gutter guard already needed replacement.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This is chepo depot stuff - For all you masons who don't cross trade lines, don't use this stuff on your home.

The diamond grid pattern and plastic composition doom this cover from the start. Whirly birds and pine needles go right through it anyway  and so do squirrels...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I know, you guys are probably jonesin' for some masonry discussion over gutter guard see here ya go...

This placed was fully ground out and re-pointed about 5 years ago...Sure-Klean PD topped of the job...I even pointed behind the accorn pediment I installed over the summer when I ripped it off. 

Brickwork was in bad shape in terms of mortar and today looks very healthy considering it's past.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Just looking through the pics. Thanks for sharing them over here in the masonry forum. You may as well show your friends instead of the weirdos in the other parts of this forum.

My only question is a bit strange. How do you cut your sod? Do you have a sod cutter or do you have a trick. Everytime I install drainage I have to rent sod cutter from the local rental place and it is a crap shoot if you will get one that even works. Plus its $75 bucks and 2 trips. So just wondering if you had some pointers or if you cheat.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

lukachuki said:


> Just looking through the pics. Thanks for sharing them over here in the masonry forum. You may as well show your friends instead of the weirdos in the other parts of this forum.
> 
> My only question is a bit strange. How do you cut your sod? Do you have a sod cutter or do you have a trick. Everytime I install drainage I have to rent sod cutter from the local rental place and it is a crap shoot if you will get one that even works. Plus its $75 bucks and 2 trips. So just wondering if you had some pointers or if you cheat.


Easy, slice your trench in sections with a flat shovel and scoop out with a very thin shovel. I made this one from a regular on and you can buy them too. If the ground is very dry, use a hose to soak it up and it cuts much easier. Nice shovel to clean your boots too!

I wouldn't want to do 300 ft like this but is very quick and easy.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I use a D- edging tool with an edging shovel, SS. The D edger is more efficient than the shovel but its only good for cutting the line. Then I use the shovel to free the sod...I cut them in sections like you did. 

Wolverine makes some great all steel hand tools check them out

http://www.wolverinehandtools.com/

Not that you are becoming a landscaper..:whistling:laughing:


How are them there boots holdin up?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> Just looking through the pics. Thanks for sharing them over here in the masonry forum. You may as well show your friends instead of the weirdos in the other parts of this forum.


:laughing: Yeah, nobody in here is a weirdo or anything.:jester:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I guess I'll finish up this thread with the gutter guard install and be on my way...

The previous system was flawed in many ways. 

First and foremost the wrong materials were used and the problems start right there. Vinyl covers dry out and sag, are eaten into by rodents with fuzzy tails  and quite simply do exactly what there not supposed to do...let debris in. Also this house has two valleys and when you guard a valley, diverters must be used to thwart the rush of water. Otherwise your customers *will* be calling you back for some free work 

The system I use is Plygem leaf relief and after many, many others I've tried, works pretty well. 

Install is pretty easy in 10' lengths and moves quite fast. Gutters should be pitched correctly or additional work is needed before install...duh.

Valleys require added protection to ensure water can be diverted to an acceptable rate of inflow depending on the system your using.

Anyway, here's the deal...


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Not much of a fascia on that eave huh


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Superseal nice job.

A question on your truck how do you like the cords hanging up on the inside of the boxes like that. Do you keep any air hoses hung up in there?

Cole


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Roofers left this valley a little short, so I added some lovin'...zip screws are great


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nicely done Super!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Those look like some fancy ice catchers.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Not much of a fascia on that eave huh


I know it may look deceptive, but thats 6" K not standard 5". Hard to tell from the pics. Screw type hangers were used on I believe a 1x4. 

Enough room, but barely.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Superseal nice job.
> 
> A question on your truck how do you like the cords hanging up on the inside of the boxes like that. Do you keep any air hoses hung up in there?
> 
> Cole


Cords, ropes, and bungees for me. I use the chit out of'em. They hang from rebar hooks which I designed and bent into shape. 

Water and comp hoses, when i carry them usually go up on a roof that I made that is 2 pcs...flush with the top of my boxes. I generally only use one section of the roof mostly to provide quick cover from weather for my good tools in buckets and such. Have to see if I can find a better pic. 

But yes, I love quick access to stuff when needed.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Those look like some fancy ice catchers.


Yes they do...you'll never believe the contract wording and conversation topic I bring up at every sale. Customers need to understand *any* guard system needs cleaning and maintenance and *any* guard system changes the dynamics of roof run off and snow/ice issues. 

I can usually handle the run off, but come winter, guard systems have the potential to manifest themselves into creative ice sculptures... rather long in appearance and people may think something is amiss. Rather have them forewarned than to take the risk. 

Regardless, lot's of houses around here need protection from all the trees which if ignored, carries it's own consequences.

Kinda like building a better mousetrap...really a thankless business, chasing leaves can be :sad:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So here's a couple more shots of the guard and I'll wrap it up...

Re-pitched that front valley return where all the debris was lodged, pretty easy...two hangers and raised it up. Here's the front diverter set-up,...pretty standard and you can buy these, but I just make out of gutter stock. 

I took a hose, full spray at the end of the day during testing and it worked quite well. We'll see how real rain and winter act soon enough though...

Finally the last section (south wall), no valleys, easy run.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Job done...collect check :thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

nice job:thumbsup:

i have leaf relief on my house works great,now i use a raytec knock off it's a little cheaper and is painted black to get some solar heating going

usually with hidden hangers i use the one with the bend in the middle


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> nice job:thumbsup:
> 
> i have leaf relief on my house works great,now i use a raytec knock off it's a little cheaper and is painted black to get some solar heating going
> 
> usually with hidden hangers i use the one with the bend in the middle


I like the black idea, I'll have to look into it. 

Yea, I know what you mean with that center offset model for hidden hangers. The 5" I use has it and I thought they changed design. I didn't realize they made it in 6" too :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Worked on this job back in mid December trying to correct some water issues and now I'm back for the foundation crack and wall coating project. 

Things have dried up nicely since the new drainage pipe went in and now the owner was ready to attempt interior repairs. Really nice people who hire me exclusively and never bicker over price. Gotta love these type folks and I'll always go a little further in trying to help them. 

Some updates - definitely water damage, more than likely seepage from under the attached garage slab - unusual yes, but looks like the case... ripped off the loose parging and damaged drywall to find previously wet materials, but at least dry this time around.

Job includes 2 coats Drylok extreme to entire interior finished sections and new drywall paint to match.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Wrapping it up today and it looks good - all dry and clean looking is what it is...see how it holds up in the future...can't really speculate yet :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Like my Hepa Vac - nilfisk gd930, 4 gal. does asbestos, lead, mold, and more commonly cement and drywall dust. Pretty good vac with filters that don't cost a gazillion and keeps me safe :thumbup:

Finished crack repairs...


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Nice clean finish there SS.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok theres one question that is killing me-where did you get the infamous boots?

Think I would rock those in the house if I could lol...

Super nice job as always.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> Ok theres one question that is killing me-where did you get the infamous boots?
> 
> Think I would rock those in the house if I could lol...
> 
> Super nice job as always.


Work n Gear of course :whistling


----------

